# Rubber tree leaves as leaf litter?



## JStreichman (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a big rubber tree in front of the house (I believe Ficus elastica?). Would the dropped leaves of this tree be safe as leaf litter in a frog tank?

Thanks, 
Justin


----------



## bigfatfroggy (Jun 1, 2008)

ya


----------



## Lucille (May 9, 2008)

I've always heard that rubber tree sap is irritating, so I am not sure.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I am going to echo the latex as being an irritant. If the leaves are completely dried, then maybe not, but otherwise I wouldnt do it.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

this rubber tree ain't the one that makes latex. I'd say it should be no different than ficus leaves of plants we grow in our tanks.


----------



## Lucille (May 9, 2008)

SOURCE: 
BoDD (Botanical Dermatology Database) - MORACEAE
Index


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ficus
Some 800 species are widely distributed throughout the warmer regions of the world. When the word fig is used without qualification it refers to Ficus carica, which has been cultivated for millenia and has been very widely dispersed from its point of origin which was probably in the area of which Syria is the centre (De Candolle 1886),in which the fig grows wild. The fig is cultivated wherever the climate is suitable, and survives, although it does not prosper, even in Northern Europe.

Some other species of Ficus yield edible figs. Others are cultivated as ornamental plants.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ficus asperifolia 
Sandpaper Tree
The rough leaves are used as an abrasive by carpenters in Africa, and the sap is used as a gloss for blackening boots and shoes (Irvine 1961). It is not reported whether it shows the irritant or photosensitising properties of some other species.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ficus atrox
This plant is reported as irritant (Burkill 1935).


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ficus carpraefolia
The rough leaves are used as an abrasive (Williamson 1956).


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ficus carica L. 
Fig, Edible Fig, Common Fig
The fig and the tree which bears it have for so long formed such an important component of man's environment in the Mediterranean region, the Near and Middle East and parts of India, that its products have come to occupy a place in ancient and in modern indigenous medicine. Man comes into intimate contact with the fruit as cultivator, gatherer, packer or consumer, or even as a carpenter, although the timber is of limited value and is mainly used locally for boxes and other small articles (Hausen 1970).

In NW Moroccan traditional medicine, the latex from the leaf is applied to insect stings and to cutaneous ulcers (Merzouki et al. 2000).

The latex contains a proteolytic enzyme, ficin (Budavari 1996) which is irritant to inflamed skin and to the conjunctiva (Watt & Breyer-Brandwijk 1962). It has pruritogenic properties similar to those of mucunain (Arthur and Shelley 1955) and is irritating to skin and eye (Grant 1962). The latex yields also ficusin, a psoralen, and 8-methoxypsoralen (Pathak et al. 1962). The sap of peel, fruit and leaves was a photosensitiser in all test subjects (Kitchevatz 1934, 1936).

"But ye vitiligines albae are cataplasmed with ye leaues or ye boughes of ye Black Figge" (Dioscorides c. 50 A.D.). It appears therefore that the capacity of the sap of the fig to induce pigmentation was known almost 2000 years ago. The sap was used as a counterirritant in Southern Europe by the 13th Century (Straton 1912) and probably earlier. It is used in India in the treatment of eczema and psoriasis (Behl et al. 1966).

The precise causes of the various clinical syndromes are debatable. Conflicting statements concern in particular the direct irritancy of the sap. In such a widely established species with numerous named cultivars and spontaneously developed varieties, it could be predicted that such properties as the irritancy of the sap would be very variable. In many reports of patch tests the possibility that an irritant reaction might occur has been ignored. On the present evidence it is fair to say that figs cause irritant dermatitis, but vary in their capacity to do so. Whether figs can also cause an allergic contact dermatitis is uncertain. Figs can also cause a photodermatitis, but by what mechanism is not known - a possible role of psoralens is not clearly defined; there is no convincing evidence that an immunological process is concerned.

Dermatitis occurring in young children picking figs is believed to be due to small hairs on the leaves (Davidson 1899); as this author points out the fig leaf seems to be a most unsuitable choice for an article of clothing. Whilst some authors find the fig itself non-irritant (Davidson 1899) others, e.g. Maiden (1909) say that the peel irritates the mouth and that some individuals develop dermatitis from gathering green figs. However contact with the latex could presumably not be completely excluded in this case, and this is certainly the principal cause of dermatitis in fig gatherers. It has been reported from Turkey (Behcet et al. 1938) and from California (Legge 1921): some immediate discomfort is experienced and vesicles develop after 3 or 4 hours.

Therapeutic applications of the sap have been followed by ulceration (Straton 1912) and, in India, by bullous dermatitis, ulceration, hyperpigmentation, depigmentation and even keloidal scars (Behl et al. 1966).

Straton (1912) noted that contact with fig sap could result in pigmentation lasting as long as 30 years; the pigmentation could be prevented by washing the hands soon after contact. The role of sunlight in provoking the reactions to fig sap was noted by Vigne and Ponttlieu (1936) and was investigated by Behcet et al. (1938, 1939) in Turkey. Behcet had earlier (1933) reported that dermatitis could be induced with either the sap or a decoction of the leaves. The methods of investigators then available were limited but it could be shown that whilst some patients had a true photodermatitis, provoked by sunlight, others developed a bullous reaction to an alcoholic extract of fig even if protected from light.

Berlin (1930) reported that fig dermatitis was common in Palestine during the summer months, and affected mainly boys aged 6 to 12. A bullous eruption developed on exposed skin, mainly on the limbs and around the mouth, and was followed by pigmentation. Fig sap has produced a bullous reaction on the author's arm (JCM) after 48 hours.

Photodermatitis from contact with the fresh figs or foliage was reported by Kuske (1938, 1940) and Rossetti (1947). The cases of bullous dermatitis reported by Paionne (1938) were probably light-induced. On the other hand Furtado (1951) observed photodermatitis of the hands and arms, followed by streaky hyperpigmentation, after the use of an extract of fig leaves as a shampoo; a patch test was negative. Five other patients with a similar reaction had earlier been reported (Aleixo 1935) but were not patch tested. An infusion of fig leaves reputed to remove stains caused dermatitis in two patients who used it to wash clothes (Pershangov 1965).

Those engaged in drying, packing or cooking figs sometimes develop a chronic eczema of the fingers and hands, which may be associated with paronychia (Behl et al. 1966), but even in these occupations the clinical picture is variable. Six candy-makers, and a housewife who cooked figs, all developed a bullous photodermatitis with pigmentation (Popoff and Zaharieff 1935). An elderly tabourer who was employed in drying figs developed after 24 hours an irritable eruption of face and neck and axillae, of uncertain causation (Emido 1940).

The diagnosis of fig dermatitis is further complicated by the fact that dried figs, like other stored foods, may harbour a mite, Carpoglyphus, which may give rise to an extensive papular eruption (O'Donovan 1920, Belisario 1948, Pirila 1951, Rokstad 1943).


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ficus edelfeltii
This plant is reported as irritant (Burkill 1935).


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ficus elastica 
India Rubber Plant
This species is popular as a house plant and is much favoured for the decoration of waiting rooms and offices. It is a possible cause of allergic dermatitis; a patch test to a leaf was positive in one patient (Agrup 1969).


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ficus exasperata
The leaves are used as an abrasive (Irvine 1961).


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ficus fulva 
Stinging Fig
The twigs, leaves and figs are set with short stinging bristles (Corner 1952). The nature of the stinging effect is unknown.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ficus hispida
Ingestion of the dried unripe fruit and application of powder to the skin produced a lowered minimal erythema dose by irradiation with an ultraviolet lamp (Ansari et al. 1975).


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ficus macrophylla Desf. 
Australian Tanyan, Moreton Bay Fig
This plant is irritant; a patch test was positive in 8 of 38 persons (Fregert and Hjorth 1969).


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ficus mallotocarps
The leaves are abrasive (Williamson 1956).


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ficus pumila 
(syns Ficus repens, Ficus scandens, Ficus stipulata) 
Climbing Fig
According to Maiden (1920), a gardener who rubbed his eyes after working with Ficus stipulata experienced intense irritation of the eye.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ficus septica
The leaves are irritant to workers who chop them up and mix them with opium (Burkill 1935).


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ficus tumila 
Wild Fig of Australia
The sap can cause bullous dermatitis and severe eye complications, which may lead to permanent impairment of vision. Patch tests were positive, but tests in control subjects were not mentioned (English and Grey 1943).


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ficus venenata
The sap is strongly irritant (Burkill 1935).


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

All figs make latex that I know of... regardless of whether it is an actual "rubber" tree or not. The most common figs that people have are the Ficus elastica (elastica being what most people refer to as a Rubber Tree), Ficus lyrata, or F. diversifolia... also, you have to look at the size differential of the leaves. The latex output of a shoe size leaf is going to be a heck of a lot different than a dime size or smaller leaf.

Real rubber trees dont grow in very many areas, so one would assume it wouldnt be a "real" rubber tree. :roll: Thats not a fig either, the main rubber tree used for natural rubber production is actually a Hevea, predominately brasiliensis.

But I digress... do what you want with the leaves but I wouldnt.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Hello Sarah.

Interesting, I did think you were referring to the real rubber tree.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Please make sure when posting information from other sites that your post the source.


----------

